# Black iron oxide for chalk line



## tenontim

I would give this a try for ebonizing oak, although India ink works great for that, but don't think I'd put it in my chalk line. Actually, I'd be happy just to find my chalk line. Either one of the two that I misplaced about a year ago.


----------



## docholladay

Funny. One other downside, I imagine that the iron oxide would not be very friendly to your edge tools such as chisesl and planes. Not sure that normal chalk would be much better, but I am pretty sure that anything with IRON, no matter how tiny, is going to be good for sharp edges.

Doc


----------



## Brit

Well you can't make an omelette without breaking some eggs Mads. Glad you found that out so I don't have to.


----------



## mafe

Ups I gave it five stars to begin with this was a mistake, unless you are using it for the purpose I describe in the review.

Andy, yes I took the long road… But since I love to learn the hard way, mistakes are often a part of my path.

Doc, you might have a point there also, but it seems not to rust, and I think it will be minimal wear on the tools, but yes you might be right.

Tim, my chalk line had also almost vanished and when I found it, it was made of plastic and was full of blue chalk, so I decided it was time for an update. Bought a new metal case chalk line from Hultafors I filled with red chalk and this one … I will see if I can get the powder out again and use it with chalk instead or perhaps keep it just in case I decide to build a Viking ship one day…

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ShopTinker

Mads, you might try using a large magnet to lift the stuff off of your bench, or maybe a tack cloth would work.

I had a similar experience years ago with some Red powder sold for chalk lines. The display said it had better visibility and lasted longer than standard blue chalk. I bought some and used it to mark walls for a drop ceiling in our new office addition. When we were done marking I intended to vacuum the "chalk" residue off the newly installed carpet as I'd done in the past. To my horror it didn't vacuum up. As the sign said "better visibility and last longer. The New carpet had permanent RED lines every where the string had touched.

I went to the store and purchased several brands of carpet cleaner/spot remover. After trying several brands finally one of them worked. I think it was called Spot Not - Carpet Cleaner and Spot Remover. It was a lot of work getting all of the red "chalk" lines off of the carpet. I think the red chalk was a petroleum based product. My hands were red by the time I was done cleaning the carpet.

I've never used that Red Chalk Line indoors again, works great out side.


----------



## jusfine

thank you for that information!


----------



## Bertha

This reminds me of when I added a whirligig vent to my shop roof and used black roof tar in a caulk gun tube. The first squeeze of the trigger shot a stream of the stuff on my shirt. When I looked down in shock, my glasses fell into it. At the end, all I needed was the feathers.


----------



## Sarit

If ur still in the mood to try something new, how about using powdered graphite. It's sold as a dry lubricant. My guess is that it would behave like a pencil line.


----------



## KentS

*Chalk* it up to experience!

Thanks for the info


----------



## grizzman

im glad you said it was ok to laugh, because i was there before you said it…at least your trying new things , we just never know huh…or maybe we do, if it was a good idea..someone else would have probably dont it already…is there anything left for us to invent…lol…....ill think on it…glad you got cleaned up…....grizz


----------



## gfadvm

Bertha I've had similar experiences with roof tar. Just open the can and it begins attacking and the more you try to clean it off, the more it spreads all over everything. Shop Tinker I had the same experience with the red chalk and never did get it all out of a textured wall. Had to paint over it!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I'm laughing with you, Al. I've had the same thing happen to me. Although it was an aluminized roofing paint. That stuff splashes out like the proverbial cow peeing on the proverbial rock.


----------



## lanwater

I had a good laugh Mafe. Enjoy the sanding.


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,

A morning of smiles here in my lumber heart.
You all made me laugh again about my self - yes I guess 'if no one else use it, it might be for a reason'...
I was just thinking it was a little cool to be eco friendly and look bacwards to see what they used to do… Just found out they used to get messy…

Al and gfadvm, I also worked with roof tar in a caulk gun tube, the kind with fibers inside, heated it ud a little so it was really good to work with, and it was, it could get into every cornor, also of my fingers, hair and clothes… So my DIY ended up taking hours of cleaning and that I threw out the trousers and t-shirt… (I acually liked the trousers…). Ohhh yes and the fix worked by the way.

Sarit, I think it is your turn now…

Shopthinker, I laughed big time thank you, I could easy imagine the scenes.

Best thought and thank you for the smile, I needed that,
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Neat idea, Mad.


----------



## hObOmOnk

Hey mafe:

Consider using/making a Japanese Sumitsubo for marking lines. It uses wet ink.

Blessings…
Bro. Tenzin


----------



## mafe

Bro. Tenzin, I will. And I will ask you questions when I get there if ok.
CJ, ;-)


----------



## tblank

I come from the days of piece work on housing tracts in the Carpenter's Union. A old trick taught me by a salty lay-out guy is to add concrete dye to your chalk. The line is indelible and won't wash off. That, is the good and bad of it. A 4:1 mix is plenty for shop work. 4 parts being the chalk. We always used brick red snap lines. The old timer had used the dye for so many years he had to re-grout his shower dark red at home. With all the weather, this was the way to go using a 2:1 mix. Only had to snap once and it was there for good. I still do it to this day.


----------



## mafe

Thanks tb, great advice.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

